# Adresses MAC depuis un iPod Touch



## Bocan (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour!
Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un moyen - depuis Safari ou une application spécifique - d'obtenir l'adresse MAC du modem wi-fi auquel l'iPod Touch est connecté? D'avance merci 

NB. Depuis un Mac il existe iStumbler, mais depuis l'iPod / iPhone, je n'ai rien trouvé d'équivalent...


----------



## Arlequin (20 Octobre 2008)

une adresse MAC sur un modem ? 

jamais entendu parler....


----------



## Bocan (20 Octobre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> une adresse MAC sur un modem ?
> 
> jamais entendu parler....



L'exemple que j'ai moi, c'est un modem routeur, si cela change quelque chose :rateau: Mais si j'ai bien compris, du moment qu'il y a une connexion wi-fi, il y a une adresse MAC, non?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Octobre 2008)

un adresse MAC est une adresse propre à chaque carte réseau (filiaire ou non), c'est une identification matérielle... indépendante de la connectivité à un réseau

m'est d'avis que tu parles plutot de l'adresse IP, non ?


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Tu dois surement parler d'un adresse ip car la définition donnée par arlequin est la bonne donc tu dois te tromper quelque part


----------



## Bocan (20 Octobre 2008)

En fait j'aurais dû commencer par le commencement. J'aimerais bien pouvoir utiliser la fonction de localisation sur mon iPod Touch, seulement les points d'accès wi-fi aux alentours de chez moi ne sont pas du tout référencés. Sur le site de Skyhook, qui s'occupe de ça, il y a un formulaire qui demande d'entrer l'adresse MAC de ces points de connexion, et de les situer sur google maps. Je l'ai fait pour le wi-fi chez moi mais je ne sais pas comment et où trouver les adresses MAC (si c'est même possible de le faire) d'autres points d'accès, par exemple chez des amis ou dans les lieux publics. Voilà l'histoire... en espérant que ça fasse avancer le schmilblick :rateau:

Ma question de base était donc de savoir si une application équivalente à iStumbler (qui récolte les info concernant les réseaux disponibles) existait sur iPod Touch / iPhone


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Aucune idée..... DSL


----------

